
Common weed killer linked to bee deaths - saalweachter
https://phys.org/news/2018-09-common-weed-killer-linked-bee.html
======
xchip
MONSANTO's glyphosate seems to be the culprit, and it seems they knew that and
that it causes cancer([https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/10/business/monsanto-
roundup...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/10/business/monsanto-roundup-
cancer-trial.html))

~~~
muthdra
How to disrupt chemical weed killers? I don't know much about agritech.

